# Anyone ever hook up an A/C window unit to their tent?



## ekatiel

Hi!  I've never posted on the camping board before, but we're going camping (in AR) this coming week (we'll have an eletrical hook up), and I'm toying with this idea.  It's supposed to be hot, and I really would like to get some sleep!  I found a site where a guy explains how to hook up a window unit to your tent ( http://www.deltablues.net/camping2.html ).  Do you guys think this will work?  Will I be starting any fires?!  DH has given me the ok to buy a cheap window unit (he says we can use it with the generator the next time we get a hurricane).  Just looking for advice from those of you who might know if this will actually work without causing a forest fire! --Katie


----------



## stky6

Do it all the time, just use the back door on the tent and tarp it in.


----------



## chevyrules05

bass pro shops has a tent ac


----------



## becky1960

There are stand alone A/C units that some people use, I have seen them at Sams Club last year. There are several posts on this site about this subject and pictures, you might do a search on this site.


----------



## des1954

I've seen a lot of people do this. Check out this website for a boot to install in your tent for the A/C...

http://outdooradvantageconnection.com/index.html


----------



## ekatiel

Thanks for the replies guys-- I knew you guys would have this all figured out already!




stky6 said:


> Do it all the time, just use the back door on the tent and tarp it in.



Our tent doesn't have a back door, so if I go with a window unit, my choices are to use the front door, or to somehow jerry-rig it to the "cooler" opening in the tent (it looks like a little doggie door on the side of the tent).  I'm pretty sure the cooler opening is smaller than the a/c unit will be-- I wonder if I can use a trash bag and duct tape to create a sort of "duct" going from the a/c unit to the cooler opening?  Does that sound like it would work?



chevyrules05 said:


> bass pro shops has a tent ac



Thanks for the tip-- luckily, we have a Bass Pro about 15 minutes away (and my ODS (who's almost 5) has been disapppointed the past few times I told him we were going to the camping store and we ended up at Academy instead of Bass Pro)!  He'll be thrilled that we're taking a trip there today-- It would be great if I could find something especially for tents!



becky1960 said:


> There are stand alone A/C units that some people use, I have seen them at Sams Club last year. There are several posts on this site about this subject and pictures, you might do a search on this site.



Do you have any idea how much these cost?  The ones I've seen are all $300+.  If there's one closer to the $100 mark, then that would be an excellent option!



des1954 said:


> I've seen a lot of people do this. Check out this website for a boot to install in your tent for the A/C...
> 
> http://outdooradvantageconnection.com/index.html



That's really cool, but it does look pricey!  I'm going to bookmark that site, in case we turn into serious campers and want to spend the cash on making the a/c fit properly.  Who knows, maybe we'll decide to camp at WDW one day!

You guys rock.  Thanks for all the advice-- I'm off to Bass Pro to look for the tent a/c-- If I can't find that, I'm going to go buy a cheap window unit! --Katie


----------



## ~Kristina~

We're going to be getting the portable stand alone unit for our pop up from costco.com.


----------



## stky6

You don't have to do anything real extravagent.  Here is the setup I use...


























Binder clips and a 7.00 tarp from Wally World.


----------



## ekatiel

stky6 said:


> You don't have to do anything real extravagent.  Here is the setup I use...
> 
> 
> 
> Binder clips and a 7.00 tarp from Wally World.



Now why didn't I read this post before heading out to Walmart today ??!!  I did buy the $100 Wally World a/c special!  The binder clips and tarp look like a great set up-- I'll head back there later this week to get those!  I looked at Bass Pro shop, and no tent a/c there, so then we headed to Walmart to buy a window unit.  DH's family is going to be so sad in their hot pop-up , while we rest in our cool, a/c-ed tent !  I was giving MIL a hard time about having a microwave in her pop-up-- I wonder what she's gonna say about my a/c !  --Katie


----------



## Shan-man

Here are a couple of older tent+A/C threads if you are interested:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2074402&highlight=tent+ac

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1441492&highlight=tent+ac

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1939323&highlight=tent+ac

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1922226&highlight=tent+ac

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1762566&highlight=tent+ac

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1758926&highlight=tent+ac

... and that's just from the last 4 months! (search is a wonderful thing)


----------



## ekatiel

Thanks for all the links.  I found a pic online of our tent, and I was wondering if you guys could help me figure out how to set up the a/c?  Ideally, I'd like to have it set up in the little "cooler" doggie-type door that's on the side.  Here's the pic of our tent:





So here are my questions:
1) Do I need to elevate the unit somehow?  Would wooden blocks do it?

2) I'm pretty sure the cooler door hole is smaller than the unit.  Could I duct tape a trash bag around the unit and duct tape the trash bag around the cooler door opening to make a sort of duct for the a/c to run through?  Or can I just try using the binder clips and tarp and set the a/c flush with the opening (even though it's bigger than the opening?  Or, do I just need to give up on the idea of using the cooler hole and put it in the doorway?

Thanks so much guys-- ya'll have been really helpful! --Katie


----------



## medic9016

ekatiel said:


> Thanks for all the links.  I found a pic online of our tent, and I was wondering if you guys could help me figure out how to set up the a/c?  Ideally, I'd like to have it set up in the little "cooler" doggie-type door that's on the side.  Here's the pic of our tent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are my questions:
> 1) Do I need to elevate the unit somehow?  Would wooden blocks do it?



Yes a few wooden blocks will work fine.

2) I'm pretty sure the cooler door hole is smaller than the unit.  Could I duct tape a trash bag around the unit and duct tape the trash bag around the cooler door opening to make a sort of duct for the a/c to run through?  Or can I just try using the binder clips and tarp and set the a/c flush with the opening (even though it's bigger than the opening?  Or, do I just need to give up on the idea of using the cooler hole and put it in the doorway?

I think you are on the right track. Do you have a Lowes or Home Depot close by? You could look in the plumbing area for flexible pipe, It comes in various sizes. You could put the pipe in the cooler hole and then figure a way to secure it to the front of the A/C. Then cover the A/C to keep the rain out of the front controls. Try not to cover the vent on the back or sides of the A/C so you do not burn up the motor.

Thanks so much guys-- ya'll have been really helpful! --Katie[/QUOTE]

It will look something like this.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

This looks different from your tent, but here is a Coleman tent with an AC hooked up.

I like how this camper kept it simple:







TCD


----------



## twinkie

We've never done it but loaned a 110v. window unit to a young couple with an inconsolable baby one weekend.  He was home on leave from Iraq.  Gave them instant relief for a really unhappy little one.  Cool can make all the difference!


----------



## stpetedisneydad

IMHO I would put it in the door opening and seal with the clips and blue tarp. Trying to use the cooler opening is going to fail for a couple reasons. You have to remember that a A/C doesn't just blow cold air, it takes in the warm room air, cools it, removes some of the moisture and blows it back into the room. Trying to duct tape a trash bag  to the cooler opening and having the outgoing and incoming air travel through that small  opening isn't going to be very efficient. Also trying to set the unit up completely outside and running a duct for the outgoing cold air to the cooler opening won't work because the unit will now be sucking in outside air instead of the warm tent air, it won't remove any of the moisture from the tent and may actually create a moisture problem inside by causing the moisture in the air to condense on everything inside. Also the thermostat won't function properly because it's sitting outside the tent and it will be very difficult to waterproof the controls without covering up some vital intake or outgoing vent. Don't mean to rain on anyones parade. Hope this info helps.


----------



## SandrA9810

We've never adjusted our tent for our AC. We use the back window and place the AC unit on top of the table, and Fridge on the other end. We use a tarp to cover over the top and sides, And place the AC against the screen. 

If your flap has a screen, I'd suggest leaving the screen shut to help keeps the bugs out. They can get into tiny crevasse. If not make sure you wrap the tarp as tightly as possible around the unit, and then clip it every two inches to the opening.

Make sure you prop it up. It creates a lot of water out the back, and it needs to be at an angle to run properly. So if you get a couple blocks from home depot, make sure you place a piece of wood on top of them that's cut at a slight angle. It should only be like a 15 degree angle, to wear the bubble on a level should be just outside the lines.

And not only would it be helpful during a power outage. If you have a room that gets a little hotter than the rest, it'll help save on your electric bill to have a room ac for cooling it. (kari's father worked for the electric company and allowed her to use a room ac because the computer would make it hot and uncomfortable) Of course it was a high energy star rating and cost about 50$ a year to run.

Make sure any one you get is small enough that it doesn't take like 3 people to carry. And make sure to get a smaller BTU, just because you have a bigger unit, it doesn't mean it'll cool any faster or work any better. You want to get one appropriate to the right size.

We went camping the first time in July and it was the worst mistake... We've never gone without it since then.


----------



## SandrA9810

No, you definatly want the back part to be sticking out, and completely sealed away from "inside air". That's how window units work. 

Of course for like 150 or so, you can buy room units that stand alone inside the room. But That's generally for rooms that are already slightly cooled.

You can't create cold without create a reaction with heat... that's how room ac works.


----------



## SandrA9810

I don't worry about a tight seal as much because it's blowing through the screen. And I've never had rain ruin any controls. The AC unit has been stuck in our truck bed before during rain. And well, if it's a window AC... the back is designed to be in the outside weather.

Post 8 is a good example of having it right. Just make sure to try and keep the tarp around the front part, not blocking the outside ventilation. And yes it will definatly help with keeping the moisture out of the tent at night. And plus with an extra tarp over the top of the tent, it will help keep the cool in. (I've noticed a difference when I forgot to bring the tarp). And keep it a little darker in the morning for a bit of sleeping in.


----------



## des1954

I like this set up with only one additional suggestion...






Here in Florida (and now in particular) rain water after our afternoon torrential rains take a bit to soak into the ground. My only suggestion with this would be to elevate the unit off of the ground about 8-10 inches. Concrete blocks with a board should do the trick - or the heavy plastic storage crates would work, too.. You don't want the unit sitting in standing water. Also - try your best to make the seal between the A/C unit & tent as tight as possible. Why? The A/C unit draws humidity out of the air, and if you're conditioning the outside air as well as the inside air, everything in your tent will be slightly damp.


----------



## ekatiel

Thanks for the additional info, guys.  We are planning on using the tarp/binderclip set up (thanks for posting those pics!) with four by four wooden blocks under the a/c to prop it up.  We bought the $100 Walmart special, so it's only 5,200 BTU's-- that should be plenty for a tent.  We leave on Saturday and get back on Tuesday night-- I'll try to post back and let you guys know how it went! --Katie


----------



## Robundrh2o

Hey all, i've found this website for tent a/c units. I have ordered one and am looking at trying it out at the Fort this july. 

http://www.kooleraire.com/index.htm

basically is it a fan that sits on top of a cooler and sucks the cool air out of the cooler into the Tent. No need for a drain and they suggest using frozen water bottles instead of ice. The best part is that total cost is under $50.00. I am hoping to get it sometime this week so I can try it out ahead of time. I'll let everybody know how well it works in our tent.


----------



## Shan-man

From what I've read about the Kooleraire you will be spending the other $50 (the differance between the KA and a WalMart A/C) buying ice at the Fort! This thing apparently CHEWS through ice, which might not be too bad if staying somewhere with free ice, but you might go through a $2 bag in an hour or two! I don't mean to be a curmudgeon or nay-sayer, but just to let you know what I've read. You might want to do some more research and possibly return it unopened. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## SandrA9810

Yeah, we had one of those things at work. (several battery chargers in an almost unairconditioned area = very hot.)

They were even using dry ice, which was free... but barely made a dent. Maybe because it wasn't seals in area. But you could only feel it the most when standing right next to it.


----------



## PixieDust32

We did, on one of the windows like in some of the pictures here, it worked great, we also used another one in our kitchen one.


----------



## scot@dvcstore

Great idea!  Learn something new everyday, A/C in a tent.  Good idea for an RV enclosed screen room also.  Thanks


----------



## clkelley

Shan-man said:


> From what I've read about the Kooleraire you will be spending the other $50 (the differance between the KA and a WalMart A/C) buying ice at the Fort! This thing apparently CHEWS through ice, which might not be too bad if staying somewhere with free ice, but you might go through a $2 bag in an hour or two! I don't mean to be a curmudgeon or nay-sayer, but just to let you know what I've read. You might want to do some more research and possibly return it unopened. Let us know what you find out.



Also the Kooleraire's don't work well in humid conditions, just makes things more humid!!


----------



## byandrewdavis

I wasn't able to just sit the ac in my tent very well.. so i built a small airbox that attached to the a/c unit and then used dryer ducts for the return as well as the cooling side... it works quite well..
take a look at byandrewdavis.com/2009/06/air-conditioning-for-you-tent-camping-in-the-heat

As for the return air, i used two air ducts to make sure that the a/c unit wasn't being starved for air and having to overwork itself.

I made the box out of something called Tuff-R and aluminum tape all in about 1.5hrs

I can't post the url since i'm a new user... but Give it a try!


----------



## tim5055

HERE is an example of a free standing unit.  Stand it up in the tent and shove the exhaust hose out the little door.  Might need a little duct tape the seal it up.

As to the evaporative A/C units (like Kooleraire) they will NOT work in humid central Florida.  If you want to try it, save your money and just bring a fan to blow air across the top of a standard cooler.  They are well suited fo rthe desert of AZ, but not the swamps of florida. For more information check out the Wkik page HERE.


----------



## NLPRacing

tim5055 said:


> HERE is an example of a free standing unit.  Stand it up in the tent and shove the exhaust hose out the little door.  Might need a little duct tape the seal it up.
> 
> As to the evaporative A/C units (like Kooleraire) they will NOT work in humid central Florida.  If you want to try it, save your money and just bring a fan to blow air across the top of a standard cooler.  They are well suited fo rthe desert of AZ, but not the swamps of florida. For more information check out the Wkik page HERE.



I have similar Whirlpool A/C unit that I lent to a friend for their tent and they said it worked great.


----------



## theskywasgreen

I know this is an old post but I was looking for the same answer and came across this post and wanted to post this that I found. I personally went for the Bushnell Shield tent cos it looked like the best quality and the larger sizes are tall enough to stand up in.


----------



## piccolopat

I was amused reading about the Kooleraire option.  When the PP explained that it sits above a cooler and uses a ton of ice, it made me think about cousin Orville sitting in the bathtub with the fan blowing across a block of ice in Carousel of Progress.  I'm not into camping and won't ever need any of this but just the thought of Orville put a smile on my face this morning.


----------

